# Help ID Jones of Worcester Pocket Watch



## Catterbutts (Feb 22, 2017)

Would be grateful for any help in identifying this watch that I came across when sorting out my late Father's odds & ends.

















More photos can be viewed here.

I'm tempted to hang on to it as Worcester is our local city - but I assume that 'Jones & Co' may have been just a local retailer?
(And the object of the current exercise is to 'declutter' - not accumulate even more stuff!)

Also, there appears to be '1987' stamped near the hinge on both the outer and inner lids - which (to a layman) seems incongruous with the rest of the item and its condition?










Or would it be likely to be some sort of serial number rather than a 'date'?

TIA...


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

The 1987 is definitely a serial or case number. I would say that Jones & Co was a jeweller or retailer. Any pics of the movement?


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I see the movement pics now, looks to be in great shape

I can't help you much further but it is a nice looking KW/KS piece.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Catterbutts (Feb 22, 2017)

@Roddyjb - thanks for the comments.

Tempted to keep it - just overwhelmed with 'stuff' the Aged Pater accumulated, and difficult to filter out what is really worthwhile hanging on to


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

You're welcome. It does look like a nice watch, I like the dial.


----------

